# Im Fake Shop bestellt, aber noch nicht bezahlt.



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Hallo.
Ich habe heute im Fake shop bestellt, habe aber erst danach gemerkt, dass es einer ist.
Ich habe noch nicht überwiesen.
Da war halt der Button "kostenpflichtig" bestellen. Und dann habe ich die Email bekommen mit sehr komischen Bankdaten.
Meine Frage ist. Was soll oder muss ich jetzt machen.?
Wie gesagt ich habe noch nicht bezahlt. Soll ich diese Email bzw Bestellung einfach ignorieren? Hat das irgendwelche Konsequenzen für mich, wenn ich diese Email einfach ignoriere und nicht zahle? Meinen Namen und Adresse habe ich auch angegeben. Was mache ich wenn eine Art Mahnung kommt? Ich meine es ist klar, dass, wenn man etwas bestellt, dass es kostenpflichtig ist aber trotzdem verunsichert mich diese Button "jetzt kostenpflichtig Bestellen" sehr.
Habe mega Angst, ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Ratschläge und die Hilfe.


[modedit: Roman zu anderen Foren und Gruppen gelöscht]


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2019)

Welcher Fake Shop?  Etwas mehr Info wäre sinnvoll 
.


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Der Shop markt-digit.de


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2019)

Seite wurde nicht gefunden
Die Verbindung mit dem Server www.markt-digit.de schlug fehl.


dann wird nichts passieren...


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

https://markt-digit.com 
dann war es doch diese Seite. Tut mir leid.


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2019)

digit-markt .de ist ein Fake-Shop | Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen
					

Eine Verbraucherin aus Lüneburg stolperte bei ihrer Suche im Internet über den Onlineshop digit-markt .de. Verkauft werden Mobiltelefone, Spielkonsolen und verschiedene Haushaltsgeräte. Zahlen können Sie ausschließlich per Vorkasse auf ein tschechisches Konto. Die Verbraucherin hat ihre Ware...




					www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de
				



ist der gemeint?


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Ja. Im Prinzip ist es der halt nur mit .com statt .de


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2019)

Auch nur per Vorkasse?


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Ja. Ich muss erst überweisen. Erst dann würden sie die Ware schicken.


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2019)

Vorkasse ist absolutes no go bei einem  Shop, den man nicht wirklich genau kennt.
Seriöse Shops bieten immer auch andere Zahlungswege an.


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Ich habe es ja gemerkt. Aber eben erst an der Email die ich bekommen habe. Deswegen habe ich ja nicht überwiesen und eine Email zum stornieren geschrieben. Ich hoffe das war richtig...


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2019)

Wenn es ein Fake Shop ist war die Email unnötig.  Solche Typen gehen nicht weiter als leere Drohungen loslassen .
Was kümmerts den Mond, wenn ihn ein Hund ankläfft.....


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Also was kann oder sollte ich jetzt tun? 
Was erwartet mich jetzt?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2019)

Blue 283 schrieb:


> Also was kann oder sollte ich jetzt tun?
> Was erwartet mich jetzt?


Nichts außer dämlichen Geblöke


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Also mache ich mich jetzt noch irgendwie "strafbar" weil ich dem Kaufvertrag nicht nachkomme?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2019)

Blue 283 schrieb:


> Also mache ich mich jetzt noch irgendwie "strafbar"


nein.


----------



## Blue 283 (29 November 2019)

Okay. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2019)

Blue 283 schrieb:


> Also mache ich mich jetzt noch irgendwie "strafbar" weil ich dem Kaufvertrag nicht nachkomme?


Mit deiner Email hast du den Vertrag widerrufen und somit existiert kein Vertrag mehr.


----------



## Blue 283 (30 November 2019)

Ich habe einfach in die Email geschrieben, dass ich den Kauf Widerrufen möchte, die Bestellnummer und das Datum der Bestellung. 
Und das reicht?


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2019)

ja


----------



## Blue 283 (30 November 2019)

Super. Danke


----------



## passer (1 Dezember 2019)

Keine Sorge da kommt nichts. Grotesker ist das:


> Bezahlung
> Du kannst bei uns mit VISA, MasterCard oder American Express Kreditkarten bezahlen. *Wähle im Bestellvorgang einfach als Zahlart deine Kreditkarte aus.*
> Mit modernsten Verschlüsselungstechniken, wie z.B. dem Secure Socket Layer (SSL) und dem 3D-Secure-Verfahren, garantieren wir ein Höchstmaß an Sicherheit.
> Sämtliche Bestell- und Kreditkartendaten werden nur verschlüsselt übermittelt



*Wenn man am Ende nur per Vorkasse zahlen kann.*
Da hat man von Seiten der Verbrecher wohl vergessen, die Vorlagen zu editieren.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> ja


und zwar wegen https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/355.html   Stichwort Fernabsatzvertrag Widerrufsrecht


----------



## darioo (12 Januar 2020)

Wenn du noch nicht bezahlt hast, ist es doch gut! Btw. um welchen Onlineshop handelt es sich, bin neu hier!


----------



## BenTigger (13 Januar 2020)

darioo schrieb:


> Wenn du noch nicht bezahlt hast, ist es doch gut! Btw. um welchen Onlineshop handelt es sich, bin neu hier!


Naja, als neuer User wäre es dann auch sinnvoller, wenn man den Thread auch von Seite 1 an zu lesen anfängt. Da steht alles zu deiner Frage.


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Was aber, wenn auf Antwort an die Email diese mit mailer deamon zurückkommt?
Diese Adresse existiert dann nicht...einfach ignorieren?
und nach recherche steht im impressum ein ganz anderer Firmenverein in DE.Hab dem ne mail geschickt, ob der weiß, dass seine daten wohl missbraucht werden.


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Oh...das war vom Januar...hat sich da was geklärt?
Bin neu hier und mir ist das die Tage passiert.Aber auch nicht überwiesen.
Mails zwecks Stornierung kommen aber mit Mailer deamon zurück...
Einfach ignorieren?


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2020)

Noybu schrieb:


> und nach recherche steht im impressum ein ganz anderer Firmenverein in DE.


Wie heißt denn der Laden? Wenn es ein Fakeshop ist, werden die sich kaum hier beschweren


----------



## BenTigger (7 September 2020)

Noybu schrieb:


> Mails zwecks Stornierung kommen aber mit Mailer deamon zurück...
> Einfach ignorieren?


Zumindest würde ich die gesendete Mail und die Maildeamon Rückmeldung bei mir speichern, damit ich im Falle der Maulerrei nachweisen kann, das ein Widerspruch zumindest versucht wurde.


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Ich denke, dass die Adresse der Firma geklaut ist.Denn das ist auch bei Facebook, mit Adresse und eine Baumpflegefirma und daher hab ich den Firmeninhaber drauf hingewiesen.Denn nur diese Email steht im Impressum.Hab auch Alles per Screenshot gesichert.
Der Fakeshop selber hat eine Auslandiban und der Name des Inhabers ist nicht zu finden.Klar Speicher ich alles ab.Ich hab ja auch nichts überwiesen.Soll ich vorsichtshalber an die Email aus dem Impressum auch einen Widerruf schicken?Und wie verstehe ich die Antwort, dass hier keine Firma gucken wird?Das ist doch klar?


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Achso...das ist www.elektrio-novak.com...


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Also der Name bei der Auslandiban ist natürlich da, meinte damit, aber nicht im Internet auffindbar ....sobald ich Nachricht habe von der Firma, deren Adresse bestimmt dafür benutzt wurde, werde ich es auch online anzeigen.Besser ist das, oder?


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2020)

Noybu schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Adresse der Firma geklaut ist.


Ist es : Das Impressum der  beiden Seiten ist identisch > w*w.elektrio-novak.com/impressum/





						Impressum – Elektrio
					






					www.elektrio-novak.com
				



Domain ist anonym über http://www.netearthone.com registriert, was immer schon die Augenbrauen  hochziehen läßt
und Google nur die Domain kennt.

Abgekupfert von dieser Seite> w*w.seidler-baumpflege.de/footer-nav/impressum/





						Impressum von Garten- und Baumpflege Felix Seidler
					

Betreiber der Webseite und weitere rechtliche Informationen zu Webseite www.seidler-baumpflege.de




					www.seidler-baumpflege.de
				



Die ist auf jedenfall echt:





						Felix Seidler Garten und Baumpflege, Ulm | Firmenauskunft
					

Felix Seidler Garten und Baumpflege, Ulm | Firmenauskunft | Branche: Garten- und Landschaftsbau




					www.firmenwissen.com


----------



## BenTigger (7 September 2020)

> Soll ich vorsichtshalber an die Email aus dem Impressum auch einen Widerruf schicken?



Nach der Info des geklautem Impressum, dass du ja schon selbst bemerkt hast, wieso dann noch die Frage, ob du an eine falsche, geklaute Mailadresse, einen Widerruf senden sollst?

Welchen Sinn soll das ergeben, außer das der echte Eigentümer die dann kopfschütteld als Spam diagnostiziert und einfach löscht?


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2020)

Fake Shop  elektrio-novak  schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlungsart auswählen
> Direkte Banküberweisung
> Überweise direkt an unsere Bankverbindung. Bitte nutze die Bestellnummer als Verwendungszweck.
> Deine Bestellung wird erst nach Geldeingang auf unserem Konto versandt.


Typisch für Fake Shops: *Einzige* Zahlungsart>  Vorkasse


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Typisch für Fake Shops: *Einzige* Zahlungsart>  Vorkasse


Ne...da stand auch paypal und visa sepa und oder so...aber da hatte ich dann nicht drücken können...bzw.gedrückt und kam trotzdem Vorkasse....deshalb war ich dann im Alarm.....so zahle ich nämlich nicht...und wo nur Vorkasse steht, bestelle ich nie...


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2020)

Noybu schrieb:


> Ne...da stand auch paypal und visa sepa und oder so...aber da hatte ich dann nicht drücken können


Fakeknöpfchen ...


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Nach der Info des geklautem Impressum, dass du ja schon selbst bemerkt hast, wieso dann noch die Frage, ob du an eine falsche, geklaute Mailadresse, einen Widerruf senden sollst?
> 
> Welchen Sinn soll das ergeben, außer das der echte Eigentümer die dann kopfschütteld als Spam diagnostiziert und einfach löscht?


Also ich würde es schon gern wissen, wenn meine Daten so missbraucht werden.Dachte, viell.will der u.U.wissen, ob das geschäftsschädigend ist ...aber ich selber brauche ja evtl.n.Nachweis...
Falls was nachkommt...und der Widerruf ja von der Domain per mailer deamon zurückkommt...so als Absicherung.

Meint ihr, da kommt noch was, wenn die gar kein Geld bekommen?
Soll ich das online trotzdem anzeigen oder nur, wenn ich überwiesen HÄTTE?
Wo könnte ich den Shop denn sonst melden?


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Oder einfach nix mehr weiter tun?


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

DANKE ÜBRIGENS☺


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2020)

Noybu schrieb:


> Meint ihr, da kommt noch was, wenn die gar kein Geld bekommen?


Außer eventuell  dämlichem  Mahngeplärre nichts. Sie müßten ihre echte Identität preisgeben
und  werden sich hüten aus der Deckung zu kommen.

PS: Die leben von denen, die nicht so aufmerksam  sind wie du und die sich von Superduperangeboten blenden lassen.


----------



## Noybu (7 September 2020)

Danke jupp11


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Typisch für Fake Shops: Einzige Zahlungsart>  Vorkasse


man muss dringend unterscheiden zwischen den üblichen *deutsche/europäischen Fakeshops* und den (ich nenne die mal) *Chinashops* - das sind aber oft auch Fakeshops. Hier die wichtigsten Indizien:

*deutsche/europäische Fakeshops* haben zumeist ein Impressum aber entweder mit falschen oder geklauten Daten, manchmal vergessen das die Halunken aber auch. Der Trend, nahezu immer Überweisung per Vorkasse, gelegentlich auch per Kreditkartendaten.
*Chinashops*: die sind so geil gemacht, dass kaum jemand auf den Gedanken kommt, dass das Fake sei. Meist super beworben über Facebook oder andere sozialen Netzwerke. Hier erfolgt die Zahlung immer über Kreditkartendaten und/oder PayPal!
Dass kein Impressum auf ausländischen Websites angezeigt wird, ist normal - für deutsche Kunden ist das nach § 5 TMG nur bei deutschen Anbietern erforderlich. Aber was hindert die Betrüger daran auch gleich mal noch ein Impressum mit fremden/falschen Daten anzugeben?



BenTigger schrieb:


> Zumindest würde ich die gesendete Mail und die Maildeamon Rückmeldung bei mir speichern...


Sehr guter Hinweis. Das betrifft neben Stornos auch Widerrufe der Bestellung in der angeblichen Widerrufsfrist. 

Sowohl Kreditkartenunternehmen, als auch PayPal erwarten diverse Nachweise, außerdem *muss immer eine Strafanzeige *erstattet werden, sonst gibt es kein Geld zurück. Den Käuferschutz hebeln die beteiligten Zahlungsdienstleister gern aus.

Die Zahlungsdienstleister lassen sich i. d. R. viel Zeit mit der Erstattung, wenn  überhaupt. Geld Gibt es nämlich allenfalls dann zurück, wenn auf dem Empfängerkonto noch was ist. Bei den *deutschen/europäischen Fakeshops* ist das selten der Fall. Aber, weil hier bedeutend höhere Umsätze generiert werden, bei den (ich nenne die wieder) *Chinashops *schon.



Darf auf den Thread: Chinashops verweisen.


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2020)

Es gibt ein Merkmal jenseits handelsrechtlicher und juristischer  Bedingungen, das in den allermeisten
Fällen die Alarmsirenen  schrillen lassen sollte:
Superduperangebote mit völlig unrealistischen Rabatten quer durch das gesamte Sortiment.

Wer dort kauft, fällt fast immer auf die Nase. Wer dort nicht kauft, hat in jedem Fall  Geld gespart.


----------



## Christopher Kenzel (28 August 2021)

Ich habe gestern nach Schuhe geschaut und bin auf die Seite reactrun. xxx gestoßen. Ich fand welche schön hab die ins Warenkorb getan und wollte nach Schauen ob man mit Rechnung bezahlen kann. So hab meine Adresse Name eingegeben. Im 2 Schritt Zahlung hab auf Zahlungsmetode geklickt und man konnte nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen hab die Seite verlassen. Heute (Am nächsten Tag) haben die mir eine Bestellbestätigung geschickt. Da stand wenn ich den Code schieß mich Tod eingebe bekomme ich 6% Rabatt. Da Stand meine Adresse und Name was ich angeben habe aber ich habe nichts bezahlt.
Hab denen heute 5 Emails gesendet 1 davon der Stornierung Bestellnummer Datum und die ganze Geschichte

Kann mir bitte jemand Helfen was passiert oder ob ich Konsequenzen kriege??

Modedit: Werbelink entfernt BT/MOD


----------



## BenTigger (29 August 2021)

Keine Kreditkartendaten angegeben?
Was soll dann passieren?
Nix, die können nichts abbuchen und wenn sie dir dann die Schuhe mit Rechnung senden, kannst ja immer noch überweisen oder zurücksenden.
Ist ja auch USA und nicht DE. da kommt auch kein Schufaeintrag


----------



## Der Jurist (1 September 2021)

Schriftwechel gut sichern; er wird gebraucht werden, falls mehr als Mahnungen kommen.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2021)

Womöglich bist du an einen s. g. China-Shop oder auch China-Fakeshop geraten. Hier hat der SWR Marktcheck die Problematik recht deutlich skizziert: https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/swr/instagram-shop-betrug-101.html

Habe mir die Seite angeschaut. Es wird eine ameikanische Adresse genannt aber kein Firmenname. Kontakt nur per eMail oder WhatsApp mit der amerikanischen Nummer: +15188329058

Der Shop ist bereits bekannt, einer von vielen Köpfen der Hydra: 


> Monika auf Trustpilot, am 07.11.2020: Es werden gefälschte, nicht existente Trackingnummern verschickt. Weder Ware noch Geld zurück bekommen. Finger weg!



Die eingangs erwähnten Probleme mit der Verarbeitung von Kreditkartendaten zeigen sich immer wieder. Zumeist ist bei solchen Fakeshops nur Zahlung per Kreditkarte oder PayPal möglich.

Würde mit sowas pasieren, würde ich nach spätestens 4 WO ab Bestellung eine Online-Anzeige erstatten und mit der Bestätigung der Polizei beim Kreditkartenunternehmen oder PayPal Prüfung und Erstattung anstoßen. Beide Zahlungsdienstleister *erwarten* ein polizeiliches Aktenzeichen (auch wenn die Strafverfolgung ins Leere läuft), sonst werden sie nicht aktiv.
Zumeist bekommt man nach ein paar Wochen irgendeinen Plunder aus China zugesandt, der mit dem bestellten Artikel wenig bis nichts zu tun hat. Reklamiert man das, wird den Kunden eine Teilerstattung angeboten - blos nicht akzeptieren! Das selb gilt für die Rücksendung des Artikels auf eingene Kosten (Päckchen nach China etwa 30 €), da das Paket beim Empfänger erfahrungsgemäß nicht wieder ein- und die Zahlung rückgebucht wird.

Um ehrlich zu sein, diese Ochsentour habe ich hinter mir. Hatte in einem China-Fakeshop mit österreichischer Domain Schuhe bestellt, bekam aber zwei gefälschte Kindersonnenbrillen, so verpackt, man hätte meinen können, das seien Schuhe. Die Rückbuchung über die VISA ging nur mit einem Aktenzeichen der Polizei, dann aber nach mehreren eMails reibungslos.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2021)

Online-Handel: Wie erkennt man Fake-Shops?
					

Viel Konsum, steigende Umsätze im Online-Handel: Diese Bilanz hat der Verband HDE gezogen. Doch das Kaufen im Netz birgt auch Risiken - durch Fake Shops. Wie man diese erkennt, erklären Jens Eberl und Carsten Upadek.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





> Wie erkenne ich einen Fake-Shop?
> 
> "Wenn die Ware ungewöhnlich günstig angeboten wird, sollte man skeptisch werden", warnt Michèle Scherer, Expertin Digitale Welt bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg. Vor der Bestellung rät sie, folgende Kriterien zu checken:
> 
> ...



Bei unbekannten  Webadressen als erstes unbedingt Googeln. Fast immer läßt sich
dadurch schon im ersten Schritt Spreu vom Weizen trennen.
Bei fehlenden, negativen Kommentaren und/oder Superlobeshymnen bei Trustpilot & co:  Finger weg!
Dann die oben genannten Punkte checken.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2021)

Christopher Kenzel schrieb:


> man konnte nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen hab die Seite verlassen.


Wenn du die Kreditkartendaten nicht angegeben hast, ist nix passiert und außer nervigen eMails - die man freilich speichern sollte - kommt da nix weiter. Bitte dann auch nicht die Polizei mit dem Vorfall belästigen.


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kreditkartendaten nicht angegeben hast, ist nix passiert und außer nervigen eMails - die man freilich speichern sollte - kommt da nix weiter. Bitte dann auch nicht die Polizei mit dem Vorfall belästigen.


Hab ich doch schon gesagt


----------



## Diamond1848 (2 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Meine Frau wollte mir eine PS5 zu Weihnachten schenken und wäre fast auf den Gamestop Fakeshop reingefallen.
Gamestopde-euro.com

Sie hat die PlayStation 5 plus Versand auf Rechnung gekauft.
In der Bestell Bestätigungsmail wird dann Vorkasse verlangt , genauer Soll Sie einem Ausländischen Mitbürger mit DE Iban das Geld überweisen und den Beleg per E-Mail an ihn senden.
Hier ist Sie nun stutzig geworden und hat mich gefragt ob das so richtig sein kann.
Die Seite ist gut gemacht und sogar das Impressum wurde kopiert vom Original und sie wurde über eine Facebook Werbeanzeige darauf aufmerksam.
Nur die Internet Adresse ist ja auffällig falsch.
Nun ist die Sache Sie hat nur unseren Familiennamen mit Adresse angegeben kann etwas passieren wenn Sie nicht bezahlt ? Die Widerspruch bzw vom Kauf Rücktritt E-Mail kam mit Mailer Demon zurück.
Oder sollte man das bei der Polizei melden ? Da wir aber nicht geschädigt sind kann man ja keine Anzeige erstatten.
Ich habe die Posts vorher gelesen aber dennoch ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht deshalb habe ich meine Frage an euch gerichtet.

Vielen Dank vorweg


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2021)

Diamond1848 schrieb:


> Nun ist die Sache Sie hat nur unseren Familiennamen mit Adresse angegeben kann etwas passieren wenn Sie nicht bezahlt ?


Außer möglichweise weiteren lächerlichen Drohmails nichts. 
Anzeige bringt in einem solchen Fällen nichts.


----------



## Diamond1848 (2 November 2021)

OK vielen Dank ! dann können wir das ganze dann getrost ignorieren. Sollte ich  alles was kam und eventuell noch kommt Archivieren ? Oder ist es eh egal...


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2021)

Unter Erfahrung  archivieren. Ist ja   gut gegangen ohne Lehrgeld zu zahlen.


----------



## Diamond1848 (2 November 2021)

OK vielen Dank für die schnelle und nette Antwort jupp11


----------



## BenTigger (2 November 2021)

hat sich bereits erledigt....



> Ups! Irgendwas ist schief gelaufen.
> Was ist passiert?​This store is unavailable


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2021)

257 zufriedene  Kunden


----------



## Blubbblabla (7 Februar 2022)

Habe mir auch so nen Fall mir eingefangen. Angblich kann ich verschiedenste Bezahlarten nutzen, aber am Ende bleibt es ausschließlich bei Vorkasse. Also mir mal das übliche Gelumpe "AGBs, Widerruf und Datenschutz" reingezogen und siehe da - von einer anderen Firma geklaut.
Dann mal weiter recherchiert und raus gefunden, das die Kontaktangaben aus Impressum ebenfalls "geliehen" sind.

Dann Rechnung erhalten und soll auf ein Privatkonto überweisen. Der Inhaber des Bankkontos steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem Shop, der geliehenen Identität vom Impressum oder der geklauten AGBs etc. Weiter taucht der Inhaber des Bankkontos, der auch Inhaber des Shops ist, nirgendwo anders in Deutschland auf.

Wenn ich innerhalb 7 Tagen das Geld nicht auf ein Konto bei der SolarisBank in Berlin überweisen, können die leider mein Angebot nicht weiter aufrecht erhalten und müssen von sich aus stornieren. 
Danach wollte ich über einen Anruf die Sache mal klären bzw. meinen Kauf stornieren und siehe da = dauerbesetzt...

Im Netz habe ich irgendwo die Info gefunden, das man sich bei Fakeshops einfach "tot stellen" soll. Keinen Kontakt aufbauen und einfach alles ignorieren wenn denn dann was folgen sollte. Also solange man nichts überweist, denke ich das man relativ save ist.
Was wollen die auch machen? Will ein Fakeshop eine Zahlung einklagen? 
So doof sind die leider auch nicht.

Danach habe ich sowohl beim Inhaber aus dem Impressum wie auch dem Shop, von dem das übliche Gelumpe geklaut worden ist, informiert und meine erhaltene, nicht bezahlte Rechnung weiter an den echten Inhaber des Impressums weiter geleitet. Das geht alles weiter an die Polizei und für mich ist der Drops gelutscht.

Falls der Fakeshop von mir unbedingt eine Zahlung erzwingen will, werde ich nach Rücksprache mit dem echten Kontakt einfach behaupten das ich die Zahlung an das Firmenkonto des Inhabers des Impressums getätigt habe. Die müssten dann nur die Zahlung richtig zuordnen, was ja in dem Fall kein Problem dastellen wird, da ja angeblich alles eine Firma ist und dann, wenn ich kack frech bin, auf eine Lieferung pochen.
Ab dem Punkt wird man wohl versuchen, sich still und heimlich aus dem Staub zu machen und mich in frieden lassen.

Schlimm ist nur, das man nun meine Email Adresse und meine Anschrift dazu hat, die man weiter verkaufen kann oder mit dem man weiter unfug treiben kann. Z.B. versenden von weiteren Fakeshops oder sonstigen Dingen.

Also Vorkasse (ohne Paypal oder Kreditkarte mit Onlineschutz im Rücken) ist auf jedenfall tabu und das würde ich auch jedem raten.
Wenn man denn auf so einen Fall reinfällt, hat man recht viel Rennerrei, es dauert ewig bis das Geld wieder da ist aber mit Hilfe von Aktenzeichen durch Anzeigen bekommt man seinen Schaden wenigstens irgendwann einmal erstattet. 

Also wenn euch was komisch vorkommt, scheut die Arbeit nicht um nach den Leuten aus dem Impressum zu googlen und dann auf den Kontaktmöglichkeiten außerhalb des Shops zurück zugreifen.

Es gibt Seiten wo man sich Informationen über Gesellschaften einholen kann. Dort gibt es Infos über Handelsregisternummer, Umsatzsteuernummer etc. Weiter wird oft ein Geschäftsführer und weitere Verantwortliche genannt. Über diese Informationen kann man dann weiter Kontaktdaten erfahren und persönlich Kontakt aufnehmen.
Die Leute werden es euch nicht übel nehmen, falls ihr im schlimmsten Fall was negatives unterstellt. Lieber Sicherheit als das Nachsehen.

Man hat immerhin 7 Tage Zeit zum Bezahlen - also sehr viel Zeit zum Recherchieren und um der Sache auf dem Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Februar 2022)

*"Wenn ich innerhalb 7 Tagen das Geld nicht auf ein Konto bei der SolarisBank in Berlin überweisen, können die leider mein Angebot nicht weiter aufrecht erhalten und müssen von sich aus stornieren."*

Glück gehabt: Sie reden von eiem Angebot. Wo ein Angebot, da noch kein Vertrag, also Verpflichtung zur Gegenleistung (Geld). Erst mit der Annahme eines Angebots kommt der Vertrag zustande. Angebot+ Annahme=Vertrag, das sind die Elemente, die Jura-Studente als Grundlage im Zivilrecht eingebläut werden. Zeitablauf läuft zu Deinen Gunsten.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2022)

@Blubbblabla, wie heißt denn der Fakeshop?


----------



## Blubbblabla (8 Februar 2022)

Hallo Jurist,

naja "Angebot"... wann wird aus einem Angebot ein Vertrag? Wenn ich sage, das ich bezahle oder wenn ich real Geld rüber schiebe? Wenn ich eine Rechnung mit Zahlungsaufforderung erhalte? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher im Moment aber zum Glück gibt es da ja Gesetze zu 

Nach meinem Verständnis:
wenn ich in einem Onlineshop einen Artikel sehe, dann bietet der Shop mir diesen Artikel zu einem Preis an. Er macht mir ein Angebot.
Wenn ich diesen Artikel nun in den Warenkorb lege und den Kauf abschließe, habe ich erst mal von meiner Seite aus  das Angebot angenommen und bin zum Kauf bereit. Somit leite ich für mich den Vertrag erst mal ein. Ich signalisiere "Vertragsbereitschaft" (wenn man des dann so nennen und umschreiben darf).
Wenn nun der Händler nach der Überprüfung seines Angebotes - er kann ja wegen falscher Preisangabe und Irtum noch von seinem Angebot zurück treten - mir eine Rechnung zuschickt oder aber die Ware versendet, ist in meinen Augen ein Vertrag zustande gekommen.

Also ich habe nun etwas im Fakeshop gekauft was mir angeboten wurde, allerdings verweigere ich die Zahlung.

Wie zu verfahren ist und was passiert wenn ich mich nicht an diese Regeln halte, wird ja über AGBs, Widerruf, Zahlungsbedingungen etc. festgelegt. Diese sind ja über die Seiten einsehbar und sollten somit auch für den Händler selber bindend sein.

Und hier sind wir an dem Punkt angekommen, wo sie sich selber ein Bein gestellt haben. 
Sie waren ja so nett und haben dies auch in den illegal kopierten Angaben aus einem anderen Shop mit in den Zahlungsbedingungen so übernommen Schon blöde wenn man noch nicht mal sich die Mühe macht und das zu Unrecht kopierte Material unbearbeitet oder stümperhaft bearbeitet - fast schon 1zu1 übernimmt.







schön, wenn man sich die komplette Internetseite als PDF abspeichert, dokumentiert und im Ernstfall dann nutzen kann.

Das einzige, was mich ärgert ist, das irgendwelche Hoschis nun meine Email Adresse / Adresse haben.

Sorry @Reducal. Die Info hatte ich leider vergessen. Schande über mich...
WERKZEUG ONLINE KAUFEN

Ich hoffe die Polizei hat erfolg und zieht sie aus dem Verkehr obwohl wenn man sieht, wo die Server stehen...  man kann ja relativ viel Infos über "who.is" (IP Adresse, Hoster, DNS etc.) heraus bekommen.
das meiste spielt sich außerhalb des EU-Wirtschaftsraumes ab. Da ist sicherlich mit deutschen Behörden nicht viel zu erreichen.

Die Seiten werden immer professioneller und wenn man nicht weiß worauf man 100% achten muss, dann ist man schneller mittendrin als nur dabei. Wer weiß, wieviele Leute jeden Tag auf sowas reinfallen. Wie gut, das ich die letzten 29 Jahre im Internet so gut wie keine Probleme oder Ärger hatte. Dann darf ich mir nach der langen Zeit auch mal so einen kleinen Ausrutscher erlauben - auch wenn es nicht sein muss. Aber hatte ja noch Glück im Unglück und die Kohle ist sicher auf dem Konto und alle Konten sind über 2 Faktor abgesichert.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2022)

Blubbblabla schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher im Moment aber zum Glück gibt es da ja Gesetze zu ... Nach meinem Verständnis


Hier braucht es kein Verständnis, nur den gesunden Menschenverstand und den hattest du, zum Glück! Die Fernabsatzgesetze und sonstiges BGB-Gedöhns ist hier fehl am Platz, da es sich um reinen, versuchten Warenbetrug nach dem StGB handelt.

Alles, was es zu diesem Fakeshop zu sagen gibt, steht hier, bei den Nachbarn: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...h-der-zukunft-land-gmbh-haselb/?postID=428184



Blubbblabla schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Polizei hat erfolg und zieht sie aus dem Verkehr


...der Wunsch wird der Vater des Gedanke bleiben, denn die Polizei ist darauf nicht eingestellt. Neben diesem Fakeshop gibt es zahlreiche weitere, die allesamt über Server des chinesischen Schurkenproviders Amarutu Technology Ltd. gehostet werden.

Momentan ist bei auktionshilfe.info nur das solarisBank-Beute-Konto DE62110101015256137213 bekannt. In ein paar Tagen stehen da noch mehr, solange der Mist noch online ist - und ein paar Wochen darüber hinaus.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2022)

Welches Konto war es bei dir? Wenn es ein anderes war, dann poste ich das drüben mit rein.


----------



## Blubbblabla (8 Februar 2022)

Ein paar Infos zu der Seite...
dort kann man auch erkennen, das auch andere Domains registriert sind mit dem man in die Falle stolpern könnte. Es sind aber nicht alle aktiv...
Kontaktinformationen sind wohl von Deesee Exchange aus Reykjavik entliehen worden. Jedenfalls kommt diese Firma raus, wenn man nach Adresse und Telefonnummer googelt. Die Server findet man in Mittelamerika (Belize)...



> Registrar Info
> 
> Name
> NAMECHEAP INC
> ...





> Important Dates
> 
> Expires On
> 2022-12-17
> ...





> Name Servers
> 
> ns10.nlkoddos.com
> 31.220.2.152
> ...





> Similar Domains
> 
> werkz-group.com | werkz.ca | werkz.co.uk | werkz.com | werkz.info | werkz.net | werkz.org | werkz.ru | werkz.site | werkz.tv | werkz.us | werkz15.com | werkz24.com | werkz4me.com | werkz906.com | werkzaak.com | werkzaak.nu | werkzaak.org | werkzaakrivierenland.nl | werkzaakrivierenland.nu |





> *Registrant Contact Information:
> Name*
> Redacted for Privacy
> *Organization*
> ...





> Site Status
> 
> Status
> Active
> ...





> DNS Records for werkzeug-online-kaufen.com
> 
> 
> 
> HostnameTypeTTLPriorityContentwerkzeug-online-kaufen.comSOA21600ns9.nlkoddos.com [email protected] 2022020218 3600 1800 1209600 86400werkzeug-online-kaufen.comNS21600ns10.nlkoddos.comwerkzeug-online-kaufen.comNS21600ns9.nlkoddos.comwerkzeug-online-kaufen.comA1140931.220.2.165werkzeug-online-kaufen.comMX144000werkzeug-online-kaufen.comwww.werkzeug-online-kaufen.comA1440031.220.2.165www.werkzeug-online-kaufen.comCNAME14400werkzeug-online-kaufen.comwww.werkzeug-online-kaufen.comMX144000werkzeug-online-kaufen.com




Die Server scheinen in Belize (Mittelamerkika) zu stehen


> PING werkzeug-online-kaufen.com (31.220.2.165) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from nl5.nlkoddos.com (31.220.2.165): icmp_seq=1 ttl=30 time=81.1 ms
> 64 bytes from nl5.nlkoddos.com (31.220.2.165): icmp_seq=2 ttl=30 time=81.0 ms
> 64 bytes from nl5.nlkoddos.com (31.220.2.165): icmp_seq=3 ttl=30 time=81.0 ms
> ...



Schön mit private IP-Adressen verschleiert (Bogon-IP) um die Rückverfolgung zu erschweren


> traceroute to werkzeug-online-kaufen.com (31.220.2.165), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1  ip-10-0-0-14.ec2.internal (10.0.0.14)  1.046 ms  1.046 ms  1.049 ms
> 2  216.182.229.184 (216.182.229.184)  8.764 ms 216.182.226.48 (216.182.226.48)  32.684 ms 216.182.238.149 (216.182.238.149)  30.419 ms
> 3  100.66.12.36 (100.66.12.36)  22.354 ms 100.65.120.128 (100.65.120.128)  4.753 ms 100.66.36.190 (100.66.36.190)  8.917 ms
> ...



Es gibt noch mehr interessante Infos zu finden - wenn man denn mal ein wenig genauer und tiefer forscht nur das würde hier dem Rahmen sprengen. Dazu kommt, das nicht jeder mit diesen Infos was direkt anfangen kann aber aus genau solchen Daten kann man sich ein klein wenig absichern - wenn man denn sich die Zeit dafür nimmt und das Resultat auch richtig auswerten und verstehen kann.

Bei dem Shop hier hat eigentlich auf dem ersten Blick nichts für ein Fakeshop hingewiesen. Erst wenn man sich die AGBs etc. durchliest und auf eine Firma stößt, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Impressum zu tun hat und halt dann beim Abschluss des Kaufes, wenn man nur Vorkasse hat und nichts anderes.

Wäre das mit der Vorkasse nicht gewesen, hätte es mich mit großer Sicherheit auch erwischt nur da vertraue ich erst mal auf Paypal/Amex, das die mich da in irgend einer Art und Weise absichern. Habe meine Amex mit Paypal verknüpft. Sprich Internetkäufe sind über Paypal abgesichert und Paypal ist über Amex abgesichert. Denke mal das sollte soweit klappen, das man schnell sein Geld im Ernstfall wieder bekommt. Hoffe ich jedenfalls... 
ich hatte noch nie so einen Fall und möchte auch keinen haben!


----------



## Blubbblabla (8 Februar 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Hier braucht es kein Verständnis, nur den gesunden Menschenverstand und den hattest du, zum Glück! Die Vernabsatzgesetze und sonstiges BGB-Gedöhns ist hier fehl am Platz, da es sich um reinen, versuchten Warenbetrug nach dem StGB handelt.
> 
> Alles, was es zu diesem Fakshop zu sagen gibt, steht hier, bei den Nachbarn: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...h-der-zukunft-land-gmbh-haselb/?postID=428184
> 
> ...


ohh cool. Das kannte ich alles noch nicht. Da muss ich mal gleich lesen gehen! Danke für die Informationen!
Ich habe Sonntag schon angefangen Informationen zusammen zu tragen um die dann an den im Impressum genannten Kontakt weiter zu geben. Vieles haben sie aber schon selber heraus gefunden.



> nhaber: Melissa Fink
> Bank: Solaris Bank
> IBAN: DE96 1101 0101 5730 8214 27
> BIC: SOBKDEB2XXX


----------



## Blubbblabla (8 Februar 2022)

Danke @Reducal für deinen Einsatz!!! 
Hier noch die gewünschte VorgangsID auch wenn mir kein Schaden entstanden ist.

*v103043688*


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2022)

Wenn das die ID von der Bestellung ist, dann sollte die nirgends öffentlich auftauchen. Halunken mit den Fakeshops nehmen es sportlich und würgen gern ihren "Kunden" auch noch eine rein.

Ah okay, das ist die Nummer von der Onlineanzeige - mit der kann niemand was anfangen, nicht mal eine fremde Polizei. Aus welchem Grund bei auktionshilfe.info die Aktenzeichen und Vorgangsnummern zusammengesucht werden, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## Blubbblabla (8 Februar 2022)

Ohh... naja wusste nicht das man damit nichts anfangen kann. Die Nummer bekam ich am Ende mitgeteilt und ich sollte mir die merken.
Bin davon ausgegangen, das man damit alles weitere bearbeiten kann.

Aktenzeichen/Vorgangsnummern habe ich mittlerweile 2 verschiedene zu dem Fall...
warum...
wieso...

kein Plan 
Musste mich mit sowas nie herum ärgern. Sowas habe ich mehr oder weniger alles outgesourced.
Denke man will die Aktenzeichen und Vorgangsnummern sammeln damit andere Behörden auf die anderen Unterlagen ebenfalls zugreifen kann. Keine Ahnung. Dann müsste auch jemand mal der Polizei mitteilen, wo sie denn diese gesammelten Aktenzeichen abrufen können denn sonst würde es ja keinen Sinn ergeben.

Sportlich nehmen...  gibst dazu auch Beispiele? So ganz aus Neugierde.
Falls sie es mir zu sportlich nehmen, werde ich das auch einfach outsourcen. 
Muss doch für was gut sein, wenn man BPOL gleich mehrfach in der Familie hat.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Februar 2022)

Blubbblabla schrieb:


> Hallo Jurist,
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


........

wenn ich in einem Onlineshop einen Artikel sehe, dann bietet der Shop mir diesen Artikel zu einem Preis an

Nein, das ist nur die Inventatio ad offerendum, die Aufforderung an Dich, dass Du ein Angebot abgibst.

Denn wäre es ein tatsächliches Angebot, daankönntest Du ja sagen und der Vertrag wäre perfekt. Das wollten die Verkäufer nicht. Sie wollen immernoch entscheiden, ob sie mit Dir einen Vertrag schließen oder nicht. Deshalb ist das, was Du für ein Angebot hälst, juristisch nur die Aufforderung an Dich Deinerseits ein Angebot zu machen.

Wenn Du auf die Einladung zum Angebot eingehts und die Ware in den Einkaufskorb geleg hast, dann hast Du von Deiner Seite ein Angebot abgegeben. An diese Angebot bist Du auch gebunden; also von Deiner Seite ist jetzt alles getan, dass es zum Vertrag kommt. Es fehlt nur noch die Annahme des Verkäufers. Wenn er erklärt, er nehme nur unter den Bedingung an, dass Geld bei ihm eingeht, dann hat er es nicht angenommen, wenn Du nicht überweist.

Bei einem seriösen Webshop kommt, der Vertrag auch ohne vorherigen Geldfluss zustande. Dann kann der Verkäufer verlangen, dass Du die Ware annimmst und bezahlst. (Jetzt wird Dir auch deutlich, weshalb bei Nichtgefallen ein Widerruf notwendig ist, um dinen bestehenden Vertrag wieder zu beseitigen.)


----------



## Blubbblabla (8 Februar 2022)

schon verwirrend es mit den Worten von dir zu lesen 
Danke für die Richtigstellung mit den korrekten Fachbegriffen.  

Es liest sich für mich nur sehr komisch mit dem "Angebot abgeben". Irgendwie um den Preis feilschen - wie auf dem Basar.
Wenn der Shop mir was für 500€ anbietet dann kann ich darauf kein Angebot abgeben sondern lediglich das Ding für 500€ kaufen und gut ist. Angebot abgeben bedeutet für mich, das ich ihm sage was ich bereit bin zu zahlen. Wenn er einverstanden ist, dann ist in Ordnung für mich, wenn nicht, dann habe ich Pech gehabt.
Es ist toll, das man immer wieder was neues lernen kann!!! Danke schön Herr Jurist 

Mir ist bewusst das ich bei einem seriösen Webshop auf jedenfall schriftlich wiederrufen muss, wenn ich vom Kauf zurück treten will. 
Nur wenn auch in einem seriösen Webshop der Vermerk



> Ganze 7 Tage reservieren wir Ihre Artikel — genügend Zeit also für Ihre Zahlung per Vorauskasse.





> Hinweis: Sollte binnen 7 Werktagen kein Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto
> festzustellen sein, bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir den an uns gerichteten
> Bestellwunsch stornieren werden.



hinterlegt ist, kann man da eigentlich auf einen Widerspruch verzichten und sich auf diese Angaben aus den AGB, Versandinformationen oder sonstigen Angaben von dem Shop berufen? Weil es steht ja klipp und klar da :
(mit meinen Worten) zahlste nicht in x Tagen, haste Pech gehabt und Storno.

Oder kann ein seriöser Shop trotz dieser Klausel auf Zahlung und abnahme der Waren pochen?


----------



## BenTigger (9 Februar 2022)

Blubbblabla schrieb:


> Oder kann ein seriöser Shop trotz dieser Klausel auf Zahlung und abnahme der Waren pochen?


Steht doch hier ganz deutlich


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf die Einladung zum Angebot eingehst und die Ware in den Einkaufskorb gelegt hast, dann hast Du von Deiner Seite ein Angebot abgegeben. An dieses Angebot bist Du auch gebunden; also von Deiner Seite ist jetzt alles getan, dass es zum Vertrag kommt. Es fehlt nur noch die Annahme des Verkäufers. Wenn er erklärt, er nehme nur unter der Bedingung an, dass Geld bei ihm eingeht, dann hat er es nicht angenommen, wenn Du nicht überweist.



Keine Annahme, kein Vertrag, ohne Vertrag keine Pflichten.
Aber pochen kann er immer noch darauf, dass Du die Ware abnimmst und bezahlst. Das steht ihm immer frei. 
Immer noch unsicher?

Egal, ich erwarte jetzt von Dir für die Erklärung eine Entlohnung in Form einer Salamipizza und poche darauf, dass Du mich dazu einlädst.


----------



## Blubbblabla (9 Februar 2022)

Was für ein Zufall, das es heute Abend Salami Pizza geben wird nur leider halte ich mich an streng an die Regeln mit "Kontakte vermeiden" und so bleibt mir leider zum jetzigem Zeitpunkt nur dieser Weg ein...
Da nicht klar definiert ist, in welcher Art und Weise die Entlohnung zu erfolgen hat und vor allem in welchem Zustand sich die Salamipizza befinden sollte (virtuell in Form von Bild oder real auf dem Teller, in der Hand und im Mund...)

Bleibt mir erst mal dieser Weg


----------



## BenTigger (9 Februar 2022)

Perfekt umgesetzt


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Februar 2022)

Ben Tigger hat Deine Frage bereits richtig beantwortet.

Bei heftigem Pocher helfen nur ganz starke Nerven; den Druck, den die vielleicht machen, muss man aushalten; sonst nichts.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2022)

@  Blubbblabla

Noch irgendetwas gekommen?


----------



## Blubbblabla (7 September 2022)

Zwar eine sehr späte Rückmeldung aber besser als keine.

von Fakeshop her kam nichts nichts mehr und eigentlich hatte ich die Geschichte sogar schon vergessen gehabt! 
Bis dann heute eine Mail von meiner Polizei zwecks Übersendung noch vorhandener Unterlagen etc. zu dem Fall gekommen ist und ich gerade Infos am zusammentragen bin 

Nur fürchte ich, das sich das alles im Sande verlaufen wird da ja zum Glück dieser Fakeshop schon lange zu ist und zu meinem Glück ist ja kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden - bin mit blauem Auge davon gekommen und werde auch in Zukunft von Vorrauskasse/Rechnungen Abstand nehmen und so ein klein wenig mehr Sicherheit haben. Mit meiner Kreditkarte bin ich gegen solche Fälle angeblich abgesichert. 

Hoffe das war mein einziger "Reinfall".


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2022)

Blubbblabla schrieb:


> ...von Fakeshop her kam nichts nichts mehr und eigentlich hatte ich die Geschichte sogar schon vergessen gehabt!
> Bis dann heute eine Mail von meiner Polizei zwecks Übersendung noch vorhandener Unterlagen etc. zu dem Fall gekommen ist und ich gerade Infos am zusammentragen bin


Tue dich leicht, was auch immer die Polente da mit deinen Infos will - der Fall ist durch! Verweise auf den Thread bei auktionshilfe.info und dann mögen die Geister mit den unbedarften Beamten sein.



> Alles, was es zu diesem Fakeshop zu sagen gibt, steht hier, bei den Nachbarn: https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thre...h-der-zukunft-land-gmbh-haselb/?postID=428184


----------

